# AIM chat?



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

Has anyone tried this before? We could start a chat room on AOL Instant Messenger and everyone could meet there at a certain time and chat online!


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh, there's already chat on this website. Duh.


----------

